# ADI,17th Oct 2015; Photos page 10 !



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Having won gold for communications in 2014 we want to offer *all TT Forum members* the opportunity to be part of one of the best meets in the TT calendar:










viewtopic.php?f=3&t=786897

This Audi only event has grown over the years into one of the most enjoyable outings I attend regularly and this year it is set to be the biggest one so far. I have been going to ADI since it first started and I only ever had to miss one year. A3DFU is no newcomer to Castle Combe race track either and I can vouch for the 'fun effect' of taking your car on track.

There will be the day event at Castle Combe race track where you check out the handling of your pride and joy










On Saturday, 17th October 2015, Castle Combe race track will once again see the highest number of Audi club/forum stands you've seen as well as traders galore. Of course there is the track itself where you can exercise your car to your heart's content at a very reasonable price. Please put your name down asap if you'd like to take part in a TTF only track session,

In the evening there is the champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a three course gala dinner at the Hilton Hotel Swindon West, Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, SN5 8UZ, Tel: 01793 881777, culminating in the award ceremony of Audi Driver. *This is a day not to be missed if you are serious about your car!*

*For hotels please check out the Hilton Hotel Swindon West (that's where the Gala Dinner will be)*

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/united ... paidsearch

*Premier Inn Lydiard Fields (next to the Hilton and where we'll meet Friday evening for dinner)*

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SWIL ... st-m4,-j16

*Holiday Inn Express*

http://www.expressswindon.co.uk/

Details of "pre-Combe" dinner and track driving will be added in due course.

*Update as received from Autometrix today:*



> Stand members will be subject to the normal charge for entry of £10 per adult, which is levied by the Castle Combe gate staff )
> 
> If your group is interested in arranging a dedicated 12-car fast-lap track session, which must be booked and paid for in advance, please call us. This dedicated track session is priced at just £35 per car, *a real discount as this also allows the driver free entry to the event (normally £10)*. A minimum of 10 cars is required.
> 
> ...


*The meal choices for the Gala Dinner are:*

*Starters:*
Seasonal melon & prawn
Parsnip & honey soup *(V)*

*Mains:*
Roast saddle of lamb served with seasonal vegetables
Vegetable risotto with parmesan crisps *(V)*

*Dessert:*
Glazed lemon tart with raspberry sorbet

*Please ring Autometrix on 01525 750 500 to book your Gala Dinner with the relevant meal choices and MENTION TTF WHEN BOOKING.* 
*Thank you* 

*Please post your interest to be included on the stand and the meal below or in the TTF special track session*

*TTF Stand:*
A3DFU - Dani
V6RUL - Steve&Julie
John-H - John
Bartsimpsonhead - Martin
Amey443 - Amey & 1
AudiCoedDuon - Viv
KullyB-UK - Kully
Wak - Waheed
Bowen - Lloyd
Templar - Jase&Caz
arpuc - Jim
Basketcase - Barry
Fisher4772 - John
HeroicBroccoli - Alex
Blackhawk 47
Harrison_Brain
MichaelAC

*TTF Gala Dinner:*
A3DFU - Dani
V6RUL - Steve&Julie
John-H - John
Amey443 - Amey & husband
?KullyB-UK - Kully ?

*TTF Track Session*
*It looks like there is not enough uptake of the discounted sessions so please ring Autometrix and speak with Sally Appleby on 01525 750 500 if you definitely want to book track sessions; this will be at a slightly higher price though.*
Bowen
John-H
brushwood69
??Jase??
Basketcase


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think Myself and Julie should be able to attend this again including the Gala dinner.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Steve. Looking forward to a great weekend away


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too for stand and dinner please Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Duly added, John


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We are up for the stand and Gala Dinner


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

susicab said:


> We are up for the stand and Gala Dinner


Excellent. I'll add you to the list


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry....could you remove me again....I posted in the wrong bit lol!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Consider it done


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Very much interested in this.

What are the details with the dinner e.g costs?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Bowen,

In previous years we got together for a meal on the Friday evening at the Beafeater Lydiard Field (if you're staying over)

http://www.beefeater.co.uk/steak-restau ... diard.html

So price wise it's just what you consume. The Saturday evening Gala Dinner at the Hilton Lydiard Field, that's where all the action will be re Audi Driver Awards, was £37 last year IIRC.
I hope you'll decide to join us as it's a truly fantastic weekend year on year


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Please put me down Dani - not staying over, I'll be driving up in the morning.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Please put me down Dani - not staying over, I'll be driving up in the morning.


Brilliant Martin  
Will you be staying for the ADI awards dinner? Well worth it if you've never been


----------



## pcmac (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to be on stand pls if possible



Cheers

Mac


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pcmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to be on stand pls if possible
> 
> ...


Super, Mac! You're now added to the stand. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day 
[ps, what is it then: PC or Mac :wink: ]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Please put me down Dani - not staying over, I'll be driving up in the morning.
> ...


Nah, hobbing with the nobs isn't really my thing - I'm more likely to wear a Donkey Jacket than a Dinner Jacket to such an event! (It appeals to my sense of humour anyway!) :lol:

Though thanks to a txt reminder this morning I have cast my vote in the Autometrix/ADI Awards.

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/adi/adivoteform.html

I wonder if the TTF will pick up the Communications award again this year?!? Hopefully something good will come from my reworking of the poster/advert!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hate suits too. Donkey jacket? Hmmm There's a thought :wink:

I once saw a great big bloke walking along the road with his little son in hand - both of them wearing donkey jackets and both with the name "Wimpey" stencilled across the back :lol: Wished I'd taken a picture :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Though thanks to a txt reminder this morning I have cast my vote in the Autometrix/ADI Awards.
> http://www.autometrix.co.uk/adi/adivoteform.html
> 
> I wonder if the TTF will pick up the Communications award again this year?!?


Lets hope so Martin [smiley=smash.gif]



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hopefully something good will come from my reworking of the poster/advert!


It already got loads of good comments 8)

Perhaps not exactly a donkey jacket but I've seen guys turn up in black jeans and a jacket before now


----------



## pcmac (Feb 3, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> pcmac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Brilliant thanks for that look forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pcmac said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > pcmac said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Welcome


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This is a particularly important event this year supporting all Paul Harris has done to promote Audi following the sad news we heard only a week ago: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1044937

I'm told this landmark event will still go ahead and also as a tribute to Paul.

I'm really looking forward to this as always and it seems particularly important in the circumstances to be there. Long may it continue.


----------



## billysossige (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Dani

I just joined the group today at the EvenTT15 at Beaulieu. Please put me and my wife Helena down for the stand and the dinner.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

billysossige said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I just joined the group today at the EvenTT15 at Beaulieu. Please put me and my wife Helena down for the stand and the dinner.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike now you are a TTOC member you can join us on our club stand, great to meet you today

Andrew


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

billysossige said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I just joined the group today at the EvenTT15 at Beaulieu. Please put me and my wife Helena down for the stand and the dinner.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Welcome to the Forum. I hope you had a good time at Beaulieu; shame I couldn't make it. I've added you and Helena to the TTF stand and dinner and I'm looking forward to meeting both of you


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

As a TTOC member you have a choice between the TTforum stand OR the TTOC stand, at the ADI event.

If you;re interested in the TTOC stand and/or meal package see here>>> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1255


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi do we have to be TTOC members to be on the stand?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Amey443 said:


> Hi do we have to be TTOC members to be on the stand?


Hi Amey, no, this is the TT Forum stand and all forum members are welcome


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> Hi do we have to be TTOC members to be on the stand?


Hi Amey,

As John said: no need to join any club. You're very welcome to come along to the Forum stand which is for anyone on this forum.
I hope you'll make it to the day event as well as the evening gala meal and awards ceremony, which is always fantastic to be at


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds good to me what time would we need to be there to be on the forum stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Any time really Amey 
We'll be setting up the stand from about 8am-ish and finish of the day event will be no later than 5pm to give us a chance to get ready for the Gala evening do. Most people arrive around 9 or 10 am.


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys I have arranged the childcare so count me in with my husband mat for the day and the dinner could we go on the forum stand please. We are a bit new to this so do we buy tickets for the day and do u send out info about where to stay and when to pay for dinner etc or do I need to look into this? 
Thanks
Amey


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's great Amey, I've now put you on the list 

I will post up a list of nearby hotels soon. A lot of us will stay at the Hilton hotel Swindon West where the Gala Dinner will be.
As soon as the meal options are available (Autometrix sorts that out with the Hilton) I will post them here on this thread and you can ring through to Autometrix to let them know your choice.
I'll speak with them nearer the time about the number of stand passes required and post them out, so at some point I will need your postal address.
Looking forward to meeting you and your hubby


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Amey443 said:


> Hi guys I have arranged the childcare so count me in with my husband mat for the day and the dinner could we go on the forum stand please. We are a bit new to this so do we buy tickets for the day and do u send out info about where to stay and when to pay for dinner etc or do I need to look into this?
> Thanks
> Amey


Hi Amey

The Hilton hotel Swindon West has rooms from only £45 so get one booked quick while they are available.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

audimad said:


> Amey443 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I have arranged the childcare so count me in with my husband mat for the day and the dinner could we go on the forum stand please. We are a bit new to this so do we buy tickets for the day and do u send out info about where to stay and when to pay for dinner etc or do I need to look into this?
> ...


Thank u i had a quick look at that is this the address 
Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UZ And is this the place where the gala dinner is taking place
Thanks
Amey


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Amey
> ...


Yes it is Amay 

[perhaps I ought to high light the address in my first post  ]


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Amey443 said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Ahhh yes might be a good idea I have read that about 3 times before and still missed it thank u for confirming I will get the room booked looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me too


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

I'm just catching up on things on the Forum, so please count me in for this. At present, just book me in for the stand.

It'll be great to meet up with you, John and the others again.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I'm just catching up on things on the Forum, so please count me in for this. At present, just book me in for the stand.
> 
> ...


Excellent Viv. I'm looking forward to catching up with you.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys just booked a room at the Hilton hotel in swindon but they didn't seem to know anything about a gala dinner it is taking place in the hotel isn't it?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> Hi guys just booked a room at the Hilton hotel in swindon but they didn't seem to know anything about a gala dinner it is taking place in the hotel isn't it?


Yes, you're right Amey.

The Gala Dinner will be sorted by Autometrix in time, which might not be until middle of September. As soon as I know the meal choice I'll post on here with the details.
So for now all I can say is, I'm looking forward to seeing you on 17th October 

By the way, did you book the one night or are you staying over Friday/Saturday as well? I will.... :wink:


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Amey443 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys just booked a room at the Hilton hotel in swindon but they didn't seem to know anything about a gala dinner it is taking place in the hotel isn't it?
> ...


Thanks for letting me know we are coming up on the Saturday and going straight to castle Combe do we need to precook the track sessions or can you do it when we are there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Amey443 said:
> ...


Again, I'll speak with Autometrix next month (August) about track sessions and I'll post on here.

The thing is, the organiser of, both, GTI and ADI has sadly passed away a few weeks ago and I want to give everyone time to grieve and sort themselves:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1044937

Paul Harris' funeral has only just been so I think it's kind to give all involved in the planning of ADI time to get to terms with the new situation.

But as I said, all is in hand and I'm really looking forward to meeting you and your husband


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> Thank you


Welcome


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Dani,

Put me down for the stand and can i be a 'maybe' for the evening ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KullyB-UK said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Put me down for the stand and can i be a 'maybe' for the evening ?


Certainly Kully. I'm looking forward to catching up with you soon


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Dani
Can you put me down for the stand please? Hopefully I will have replaced my cracked rear bumper by then 
Won't hang around afterwards as its my birthday so will need to get back to Devon for the evening .
Stewart


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OeTT said:


> Hi Dani
> Can you put me down for the stand please? Hopefully I will have replaced my cracked rear bumper by then
> Won't hang around afterwards as its my birthday so will need to get back to Devon for the evening .
> Stewart


Consider it done Stewart. Glad you can make it  
[runs in the kitchen starting on the birthday cake]


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Put me down for the stand please? Will be driving up on the day.

What is the entry cost, sorry if I missed it?

Thanks 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bowen said:


> Put me down for the stand please? Will be driving up on the day.
> 
> What is the entry cost, sorry if I missed it?
> 
> Thanks 8)


Hi Bowen,

You're now on the list for our stand 
As it happens, the info from Autometrix came in today** *so I can confirm that everyone pays £10 entry on the gate. If you should decide you want to try your car out on Castle Combe race track then it will be £35, but you'd get the £10 entry fee back. So it's a real bargain at £25 for the track session. However, we'd need ten cars to get this discounted track price.

Looking forward to seeing you on the day 

*** I've updated the first post with prices now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a great discount for a track session. Makes it well worth a go if anyone wants to try it out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> That's a great discount for a track session. Makes it well worth a go


Does this mean you want to be added to the "Trackers" :wink:


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there still availability for the gala meal, and can I get more info on this ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fisher4772 said:


> Is there still availability for the gala meal, and can I get more info on this ?


Hi Fisher,

Yes, there is most certainly availability for the Gala Meal. You can check out Autometrix's website re Gala Meal below:

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/adi/gala.html

As much as you could book now, I suggest to wait until we have the meal choices which are usually available four to six weeks before the event. There is often a chicken or beef main course but also a vegetarian meal which can make a nice alternative even if you are normally a meat eater.
I usually book my meal when I know what's on the menue

Whether you want to book your meal now or later, *please remember to tell Sally that you are with the TTF* 

So, would you like to be added to the stand and dinner table?


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay , sounds good I'll check with work and confirm I'm not working and let you know in the next few days...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent; sounds great! I hope work is kind to you and you'll join us for a great weekend


----------



## Gazza085 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can you put me down for myself +1 for the stand and the track. I have stated my interest on the facebook (Gary Hammett) Do you know how many laps are included in the price?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazza085 said:


> Can you put me down for myself +1 for the stand and the track. I have stated my interest on the facebook (Gary Hammett) Do you know how many laps are included in the price?


Hi Gary,

Going by past ADI track experiences , there are usually six to eight laps per session and I'm sure this year won't be an exception to the rule 

I will happily add you + 1 to the TT Forum stand and track list just be sure you actually want to be on the TTF stand as opposed to the TTOC stand so, I should be grateful if you'd confirm your choice of TTF stand and track.

Thanks, Dani


----------



## Gazza085 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's great thanks, I didn't realise there was different stands I'm still new around these parts! I'll put myself onto the TTOC list.

Thanks for the help, and see you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazza085 said:


> That's great thanks, I didn't realise there was different stands I'm still new around these parts! I'll put myself onto the TTOC list.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and see you there


See you at the ADI Gary


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for the stand please? Will be driving up on the day.
> ...


Perfect reply.

Could you put me down for track as well please?

Thanks,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bowen said:


> Could you put me down for track as well please?
> 
> Thanks,


You're on the 'track list' Bowen  Lets hope nine others will join you.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Add me as well please Dani


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

add me for track and stand please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Add me as well please Dani


Ooh, how exciting! You're duly added to the track list 8)



nastylasty said:


> add me for track and stand please


Hi nastylasty,

I will happily add you to the TT Forum stand and track list just be sure you actually want to be on the TTF stand as opposed to the TTOC stand so, I should be grateful if you'd confirm your choice of *TTF stand and track*.

Thanks, Dani


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry lol yes ttoc stand. I have reposted there

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Dani
Change of birthday plans means I won't be able to come this year. 
Sorry
Stewart


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Stewart,

Thanks for letting me know. Enjoy your special day and I hope to catch up soon 

Dani


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

My first TT event, I'm on stand, staying two nights at Swindon Hilton & on Gala dinner Saturday night. 
Hope to catch up with many of you over the weekend.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This thread here is for all TT Forum members and it'll be great to meet you Carl, but I assume you'll be on the TTOC stand?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> This thread here is for all TT Forum members and it'll be great to meet you Carl, but I assume you'll be on the TTOC stand?


Yes, I can't wait to see so many, hotel it's self should have a swamped car park.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it usually has


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Put me down for the TTF stand please,
Thanks
Jim


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gladly Jim. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi just checking I haven't missed the menu anywhere for the meal my husband keeps asking typical man thinking with his stomach


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Come on people, get on the track!

£25 each is a bargain!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> Hi just checking I haven't missed the menu anywhere for the meal my husband keeps asking typical man thinking with his stomach


Hi Amey,

No worries, you've not missed anything. I have all meal choices apart from the veggie starter. As soon as I know that, I'll post all in one go (hopefully tonight or tomorrow) and I will also PM all interested individually, so please bear with me just another 12 - 24 hours or so 



Bowen said:


> Come on people, get on the track!
> 
> £25 each is a bargain!


It most certainly is!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Time to book your Gala Dinner now as I've finally got all meal choices back from Autometrix (including different veggie starters) 

*The meal choices for the Gala Dinner are:*

*Starters:*
Seasonal melon & prawn
Parsnip & Honey soup *(V)*

*Mains:*
Roast saddle of lamb served with seasonal vegetables
Vegetable risotto with parmesan crisps *(V)*

*Dessert:*
Glazed lemon tart with raspberry sorbet

*Please ring Autometrix on 01525 750 500 to book your Gala Dinner with the relevant meal choices and MENTION TTF WHEN BOOKING.* 
*Thank you*


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

Is the TTF track session only TTF cars or is it shared with other cars during that session? If I choose to bring the Porsche as the TT is very very noisey/smell/uncomfortable!! is that allowed (I understand the shame  )

BW


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brushwood69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the TTF track session only TTF cars or is it shared with other cars during that session? If I choose to bring the Porsche as the TT is very very noisey/smell/uncomfortable!! is that allowed (I understand the shame  )
> 
> BW


Hi BW,

It is most certainly allowed as anything the TTF organises is for *all TTF members* what ever car you'd like to bring. 
So would you like to be added to the stand and the track session?

*All,
I have received the stand passes from Autometrix and will post them out in due course. So, if I don't have your full name and postal address yet, please PM me soonest so you don't miss out *


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

Track session is fine I'll leave the stand for proper cars ;-) Do you need a payment up front?

BW


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brushwood69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Track session is fine I'll leave the stand for proper cars ;-) Do you need a payment up front?
> 
> BW


Hi BW,

This cheap track deal is only on if there are 10 (or 12) cars. So spread the news and lets wait and see [smiley=gossip.gif] 

Having said that, there's always the option of booking on the day at £10 more.....


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi
Can I put myself down for the track session ?
And if you have space and want a clean '04 V6 on the stand then save me a spot...
I won't be staying for the dinner though, have to be back to London.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Basketcase said:


> Hi
> Can I put myself down for the track session ?
> And if you have space and want a clean '04 V6 on the stand then save me a spot...
> I won't be staying for the dinner though, have to be back to London.


Hi Basketcase,

You are most welcome. You're now added to the stand and trackers  
Please will you urgently PM me your full name and postal address so I can send a stand pass out to you?

With regards to the price reduced track session, we need ten confirmed people for it to happen.
If we don't get the ten together, there is always the option of booking a slightly higher priced track session with Autometrix directly..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Basketcase said:


> Hi
> Can I put myself down for the track session ?
> And if you have space and want a clean '04 V6 on the stand then save me a spot...
> I won't be staying for the dinner though, have to be back to London.


Yippee, 2 Vees on the stand..
Steve


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Basketcase said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


PM sent
Can the track sessions be booked on the day ?
Many thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*It looks like there is not enough uptake of the discounted track sessions, so please ring Autometrix and speak with Sally Appleby on 01525 750 500 if you definitely want to book your track sessions; this will be at a slightly higher price though. Having said that, you can also book non-discounted track sessions on the day *


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Basketcase said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Will be good to meet up and see your Beasty :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Basketcase said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Basketcase said:
> ...


Thanks Barry 

Your stand pass is on its way.

With regards to the non-discounted track sessions; yes you can book those on the day no problem.

See you soon,

Dani


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have phoned and paid for the meal but got someone who didn't really know what they were doing do we just pick our food on the night? They didn't ask what we wanted also is there a bar or are drinks included


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I rang today and was just asked if you wanted vegetarian or meat.
Soup can be sorted on the night.
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sally is the main contact for organising the meals. If the person you talked to didn't take a preference to pass on to her then it might be worth giving them another call to avoid any mistakes.

Don't forget to mention TT forum so we are all on the same table


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> I have phoned and paid for the meal but got someone who didn't really know what they were doing do we just pick our food on the night? They didn't ask what we wanted also is there a bar or are drinks included


Hi Amey,

John has already basically said that it might be a good idea to ring Autometrix again with your meal choices. This is especially important if you want the vegetarian option as they will automatically assume you're a meat eater if you don't tell them.

Sally Appleby is the lady to talk to but she wasn't in today so perhaps tomorrow may be a good day to confirm your meal choices letting them know that you have already paid.

With regards to the bar/drinks, that's extra unfortunately










So then, Friday evening. Who's up for a meal at the Beafeater? I don't much fancy joining that Hoedown at the Hilton for £20 a head :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Good idea Dani, much better value for money.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Good idea Dani, much better value for money.


Do you and Cherie fancy joining us, Jeff?


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Amey443 said:
> 
> 
> > I have phoned and paid for the meal but got someone who didn't really know what they were doing do we just pick our food on the night? They didn't ask what we wanted also is there a bar or are drinks included
> ...


Thanks I will do that tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amey443 said:


> Thanks I will do that tomorrow


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We have still to decide whether we are coming down fri or sat, so may see you in the beefeater on Friday night if it is decided
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's fine Steve


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

So if I drive down and get there early, but have to leave around 2 o clock is it worth getting a pass for the stand or just put the car in the car park ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fisher4772 said:


> So if I drive down and get there early, but have to leave around 2 o clock is it worth getting a pass for the stand or just put the car in the car park ?


It most certainly is 
Just PM me your name and postal address and I'll post your stand pass out asap.
Looking forward to meeting you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*I've booked a table for Friday, 16th October at 7:30pm at 

The Lydiard Beefeater Grill  
Lydiard Fields
Great Western Way
Swindon 
SN5 8UB
Phone:01793 881490

Please let me know by Thursday if you want to join us. I can easily change numbers until then *


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will let you know about Friday.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Will let you know about Friday.
> Steve


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll be able to make this and just got my Forum stand ticket put in the post


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I'll be able to make this and just got my Forum stand ticket put in the post


I'll assume Bart is behind this? :wink:

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be able to make this and just got my Forum stand ticket put in the post
> ...


Yup! See you there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Certainly


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi I have managed to jiggle some work around so we can now come down Friday can u please cput us down for the meal at beefeater. Also is there a dress code for Saturday night 
Thanks
Amey


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Amey,

That's excellent! Great that you can make Friday evening's Beefeater meet 

And if you (or anyone else) haven't had an email from Autometrix re the weekend, here it goes; the last paragraph is about the dress code:



> We are delighted that you will be joining us for the Audi Driver International Gala Dinner at the Hilton Hotel, Lydiard Fields.
> 
> The reception at Swindon Audi begins at 7.00 pm and shuttle vehicles will be available at the hotel entrance from 6.45 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, is there room on the stand for one more TT?

I know its late notice, but think I will be attending the show (90% sure) and would love to be on the forum stand again. 

Just need to sort out hotels etc. :?

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Hi, is there room on the stand for one more TT?
> 
> I know its late notice, but think I will be attending the show (90% sure) and would love to be on the forum stand again.
> 
> ...


Hi Blackhawk,

No probs; looking forward to meeting you 

Please PM me your name and address and I'll put a stand pass in the post for you tomorrow 

Will you be joining us for the Friday evening meet at the Beefeater and/or the Gala dinner on Saturday evening?


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Dani,

I'm 50/50 at the moment whether I'm going in my car or my dad's S1 or take both (as he wants go! :twisted: ).

I live in the midlands so I might just travel down on Saturday and drive back home in the afternoon. I've been to the Gala dinner before at a previous ADI, and while it was good I imagine it will pretty much the same as before.

Can I send you a PM tomorrow and let you know if I need a forum stand pass?

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can I send you a PM tomorrow and let you know if I need a forum stand pass?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, no problem. The stand pass should still reach you in time if I can post it before 3pm tomorrow


----------



## Harrison_Brain (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys, looking at purchasing my membership and tickets/stand pass to this event tomorrow, I'm definitely attending Saturday but do you think the stand passes will reach me in time? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Harrison,

I can certainly get a pass to you in time if I have your name and address.

As you can't PM yet, please check out my website in my signature strip then go to 'contacts' on my website and email me your name and address asap. I'll put the stand pass in the post to you as soon as I have both


----------



## Harrison_Brain (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome I'll do that now  but I still need to purchase my membership and tickets yea?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The stand pass is free of charge but you'll need to pay £10 entry fee on the gate on Saturday.

What sort of membership are you after? Membership of the TT Forum, again, is free of charge. If however you are interested in joining the TT Owners' Club, which is a separate entity, then you will need to pay a membership fee.


----------



## Harrison_Brain (Oct 18, 2014)

Umm Well I was told I need to pay the £25 membership to be allowed on the owners stand??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, that's correct if you want to join the TT Owners' Club and display your car there.

But there is also the possibility to save yourself the £25 and display your car on the TT Forum stand with no need to join anything, the choice is yours


----------



## Harrison_Brain (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah I get it! Two completely different stands! :roll: right okay if you've got room for me then please could you send me a pass and I'll see you Saturday  (I've emailed you my details)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morning Harrison,

I got your email and your pass will be in the post today. Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday 

Dani


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

can you put me down for the stand please if you can fit another one in. looks like it will be a big stand this year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorted. Your stand pass is in the post today and I've sent you a PM with instructions in case the donkey mail should be late.

See you on Saturday


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> *I've booked a table for Friday, 16th October at 7:30pm at
> 
> The Lydiard Beefeater Grill
> Lydiard Fields
> ...


We will be joining you Friday evening if you could squeeze us in.
Steve & Julie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *I've booked a table for Friday, 16th October at 7:30pm at
> ...


Brilliant Seteve and Julie. Looking forward to catching up


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marvelous can't wait all preparations sorted  I think :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> all preparations sorted


WOW. I haven't even started :roll:


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

:?

Not going to be able to make it tommorrow.
Long distance family meet-up..
Was looking forwards to meeting everyone and having a good look over some TTs.
Wishing everyone a great weekend.
Barry


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Whats this Castle Coombe thing all about. Its just up the road from me. Are there TT's to view. Not interested in driving around the track but wouldn't mind looking at other peoples TT's. 
Whats the cost ?

Ta CARLO


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes there should be plenty to see its AUDI DRIVER INTERNATIONAL DAY so lots of TT's to look at I'd imagine ...including mine 



CarloSalt said:


> Whats this Castle Coombe thing all about. Its just up the road from me. Are there TT's to view. Not interested in driving around the track but wouldn't mind looking at other peoples TT's.
> Whats the cost ?
> 
> Ta CARLO


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Bad news guys. Chain slipped on my TT, snapped a few valves etc so as you can imagine I won't be there tomorrow. Totally gutted.

Have a good one and take some pics!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bowen said:


> Bad news guys. Chain slipped on my TT, snapped a few valves etc so as you can imagine I won't be there tomorrow. Totally gutted.
> 
> Have a good one and take some pics!


No! I'm sorry to hear that - that's awful. I hope you get it sorted soon as good as new. Hopefully see you at the next event.

Well be taking pictures and posting up. Breakfast and an early start to set up now.

Look out for the TT FORUM flags to find us:










Postcode SN147EY


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pleasure meeting up with the usual suspects and new as always, another great enjoyable event 

Apologies if we didn't get to day goodbye before we left.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations and well done to the 'TT Forum'.

Thanks Dani and John for organizing another great day on the 'TT Forum Stand'.

Viv.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Above says it all...congratulations to the TT Forum and everyone involved putting it together...might need a bigger pitch next year 

P.s Beer went down sweet as a nut, cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad you all had a good time, congrats on the award


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm home since a few hours after a long and tiring but most enjoyable weekend. Thank you all for coming and making our Forum stand what it was; an excellent display of 19 TTs at some time. It was great to meet 'old' faces and meeting new ones too 

Apologise if I missed talking to anyone, the day went so quickly and was over before I noticed. Here's to next year's ADI. Just a couple of pictures from me:


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Great event, my pics here :

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... dad0103772


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pictures there!


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

matzo said:


> Great event, my pics here :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... dad0103772


Great selection of cars..
Makes me wish l had managed to attend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Basketcase said:


> matzo said:
> 
> 
> > Great event, my pics here :
> ...


I couldn't agree more 



Basketcase said:


> wish l had managed to attend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There's always next year Barry 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some more of Dani's pictures ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

... and some more of mine ...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent pictures everyone - gives a real feeling of the spectacle and camaraderie of the day.

And well done _everyone_ for winning the ADI 'Best Communications' trophy - we all won it for making this forum what it is - simply brilliant!


----------

